# outlook mails abholen



## morph-x (4. November 2004)

Hallöchen,
ich habe da mal wieder eine frage.   
Und zwar habe ich es endlich geschafft mit OE meine Mails bei yahoo abzuholen. Aber nun habe ich folgendes Problem und zwar habe ich dort 2 Mailaddys die wichtig sind und von denen ich gerne über OE abholen würde. Aber bei yahoo freemail kann man nur alle 15 min auf den pop3 Server zugreifen und wenn ich mit dem einen Nick meine Mails abgeholt habe kommt bei dem anderen direkt die Fehlermeldung das der Zeitabstand unterschritten wurde. Kann man das Mails abrufen irgendwie zeitlich abstimmen!? Das man evtl genau den erforderlichen Zeitabstand eingeben kann wann er mit dem anderen Nick Mails abholen soll!? Oder kann man den Server irgendwie überlisten oder so! Ich habe leider kein Plan wie ich das hinbekommen soll...hoffe jemand von euch kann mir weiter helfen..

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. November 2004)

Du könntest dir bei einem anderen Anbieter einen weiteren Account zulegen, welcher deine Mails von Yahoo einsammelt.


----------



## morph-x (5. November 2004)

Hey danke echt ne klasse Idee. Werde ich gleich machen.

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. November 2004)

fatalus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest dir bei einem anderen Anbieter einen weiteren Account zulegen, welcher deine Mails von Yahoo einsammelt.



Das löst aber doch nicht das Problem, oder? Wenn es sich um eine IP-Sperre handelt - wie es zu sein scheint - dann wird der Sammelaccount auch diese Fehlermeldung bekommen, oder nicht? Nagut, man selbst sieht den Fehler nicht mehr   

Warum nicht GMX-Mail verwenden? Benutze ich seit Jahren und ich habe nie eine Zeitsperre fürs 'Poppen' gehabt.

GMX Freemail:


> 1 GB für Mailbox und Online-Festplatte
> 2 GMX + 3 FunDomain e-mail-Adressen
> Beliebig viele Mails unbegrenzt aufbewahren
> Adressbuch und 6fach-Spamschutz


GMX FreeMail Plus hat noch einige leckerlies wie 10 Frei-SMS usw.

Nein, ich arbeite nicht für GMX


----------



## morph-x (5. November 2004)

Also mir ging es ja nur darum das ich alle meine Mails auf einmal über Outlook abholen kann. Und da ich mehrere habe z.B. bei meinem Privider, web.de, hotmail und halt 2 bei yahoo. Und die bei yahoo wollte ich halt gleichzeitig mit den anderen abholen. 
Ich habe mir einfach bei Lycos einen Acount zugelegt und leite jetzt von dem einen yahoo-nick meine Mails nach Lycos um und von dort hole ich sie über OE ab. Und es klappt !
Und das ist genau das was ich wollte...und was mir reicht....

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. November 2004)

mei, passt scho


----------

